# Dark of the Moon Mangrove Snapper



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Dark of the Moon Mangrove Snapper

Many consider head boat extended over-night 'extreme' fishing trips to be the best of the best. Even on slower trips the amount of fish caught often defies the imagination. In addition, the food is outstanding. However, just as interesting as the fishing and food, are the people. We get to really know people from all over the world. Everyone has a story, a very interesting story, to tell. Mr. Edwardo Cornier, originally from Puerto Rico, now living in Tampa, has never caught a king fish or a tuna. Catching either, to Mr. Cornier, would be a dream come true.
Mr. Cornier, thanks to Captain Bryon, Florida Fisherman ll, your dream has come true:


Guys & Gals, those big smiles are for real. This is one happy man.
In addition to king fish and tuna, Edwardo also caught his two day federal waters possession limit of 20 Mangrove snapper. Mangrove snapper, our most target fish, can be found in Western Atlantic Ocean waters from Massachusetts to Brazil, the Caribbean Sea, as well as our own Gulf of Mexico. Mangrove snapper can be caught in waters approaching 590 feet, however, most are caught under 160 feet. And, best of all, there is NO CLOSED SEASON! 
The mangrove snapper is highly prized for it's great tasting light and flaky flesh:

Twenty Middle Grounds and vicinity size mangrove snapper is a great catch in itself. Add king fish, tuna, and grouper, and we have a trip never to be forgotten.
Mr. Cornier notes..."What an experience; I love this trip. The Captain & crew were friendly, knowledgeable, and very helpful. Tammy's food was great. Thanks again! Be back very soon for more."
OK! That sounds wonderful. Join us as together we challenge the hard to catch, elusive, 'Dark of the Moon Mangrove Snapper.' Let go!


These little bait thieves love to eat and run without paying for their dinner. We need all the advice we can get. Jon is as good as they come; when he speaks, we listen:

This trip is already a winner. That's much more than just a Philly sandwich, that's a Tammy 'Jersey-Girl' special on Tampa Bays best Cuban bread. For our Northern friends who have never feasted on real Cuban bread, you know not what you are missing:

Florida Fisherman 'Regulars Club' member, Mr. Eddie Sumrall, can teach even the best, 'how to!'

The action is non-stop:


'Just as interesting as the fishing and food are the people', people like Mr. Edwardo Cornier, and Kissimmee Florida's own, USN Retired, Mr. Bob Price. Mr. Price's Navy career spans decades, decades of service to the American people. We are the Land of the Free because of men like Mr. Bob Price:



Mr. Price served on the 'ABILITY' Class 190' MSO 521 Assurance. The Assurance was a mine sweeper that supported the Apollo XVll Space Shot off Cape Kennedy.

In addition, Mr. Price served on the 'AGILE' Class 172' MSO 468 Rival:

In 1966 the Rival helped find a nuclear bomb lost off Palomares, Spain.
Thank you! Thank you for keeping us FREE!
The mango bite continues. How good is the 'Dark of the Moon mangrove Snapper' bite? Well! Most have caught their two day federal limit of 20 before the sun comes up. We are talking over 400 mangrove snapper.
Jon, you taught us well:


Dan, that's a beautiful strawberry:

Oh well! You can't win them all: Actually, lion fish are very good eating:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Finally, sun-up. Cliff & Roger are having a blast!


Let's try some 'potholes' for red grouper:


Looks like Mr. Omar Castillo, a 'Regular' jack-pot winner, has done it again:

It's been all but impossible to get away from the 'endangered' American red snapper and Amber jack:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

And they are getting even bigger:

Never to be left out, Mr. Eddie Sumrall:


Saturday evening! Time to start thinking about going home:

But first:

Take us home Captain John, home to beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida:


Let's get our fish and start thinking about next weekend when we do it all over again:


Nothing like coming home, 'In the money!' 

The winning snapper hit the scales at 9.3 pounds, grouper, 11.4. 

Check out the short, action packed, video of our trip:






What an honor bringing Florida to you. Hope you have enjoyed the adventure as much as I enjoyed bringing it to you. 9/1 & 9/5 will be the Florida's last trips until the 10/6 - 44 hour snapper grand slam. Hope to share a great report with you then; better yet, join us! The October full moon is 10/5 @ 2:41 P.M. The weather will be cooler and we will be fishing immediately after the full of the moon. It's going to to be a good, very good, one. 

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Mangrove Madness!!!!!!! Awesome pics. Full steam ahead.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Always a great read, especially while sitting in class


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Would rather be on the boat!*

Thank you so much.
Know what you mean about sitting in class. I spent four years sitting in class to earn my BA in Psychology from the University of Tampa. Would rather be on the boat!


----------

